# What would you pay?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ravenor Omnibus, 1st Ed. Hardcover, Dust Jacket all NM. I ordered and paid for it = Approx US$50. Now the bookstore wants an extra US$45 in shipping costs. Thats around US$100 now and nearly 100% more than I originally paid for it. Not sure if I should pass on it or not.

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

$50 for postage from US, even for a hardback book? no no no no. That's robbery, mate.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

serghe said:


> $50 for postage from US, even for a hardback book? no no no no. That's robbery, mate.


Postage from the US>AUS is always expensive. And I think in hardcover form this Omnibus is REALLY big and heavy. It's nearly 1000 pages. That's what the extra $45US is for, they say its 'extra costs for heavy book'.

EDIT: Ok, been using the USPS website, guessing this book is around 2kgs. I cant get any combination of postage under $75 to AUS. Tried FedEx and got $238! Damn postage in the US going anywhere out of the US is expensive.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

If you must have it on your bookshelf.

Buy ebook version.

Go to local printer.

??

Profit.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I cancelled the order. Ended up like $40 for the book and $60 postage. A little over the top.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

What site was that from? Hell of a shipping cost, even for a book.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> What site was that from? Hell of a shipping cost, even for a book.


Was from AbesBooks. But shipping costs are dependent on the individual seller. I try to avoid buying from the US like the plague. Shipping from the UK>AUS is about 1/3 of what USA>AUS is.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the reason why I switched to ebooks a while ago, much cheaper. 



Brother Subtle said:


> Was from AbesBooks. But shipping costs are dependent on the individual seller. I try to avoid buying from the US like the plague. Shipping from the UK>AUS is about 1/3 of what USA>AUS is.


Commonwealth innit. :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I certainly wouldn't pay that. I got caught once for postage from the States. It's ridiculous. You can be guaranteed that when the package arrives postage will have cost nowhere near that. The price of a cardboard box and some packaging doesn't come anywhere close to the difference.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

I think price is big, but not huge.
If you want to read it - download e-book somewhere. If you need it for your collection - buy.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't think the book would be a full 2 kgs, would it? Even with some bubble wrap and 5ozs for the box, I'm guessing 3 lbs. tops. Shipping from the US to AUS for that, declaring a $5 value is $28.40 (still a helluva lot). Guess the sellers are trying to jerk customers for a handling charge.

Didn't realize the demand for the Ravenor omni was getting this high. I'm thinking about putting my copy (soft cover omni) up for bids and letting the secondary market work its magic.


----------

